# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Nhờ các bác hỗ trợ em tìm ra bệnh nan y cho con máy của em. Hix

## yamahaymh

Tình hình là em ráp tủ điện điện hoàn thành. Test thử chạy ok hết rôi. Em để tủ lại xưởng cơ khí. Ông chú ở xưởng thấy tủ điện chưa có chân tủ. Nên hàn cái chân tủ và bắt ốc vào tủ. Thế là hôm nay em test lại thì tủ điện không nhận tín hiệu từ mach3, dù cấu hình mach3 em không thay đổi gì cả. Khi cấp điện cho tủ thì trục z giữ cốt step motor. Trục x, y thì dùng tay xoay vẫn được nhưng nó khực khực khác với khi chưa cấp điện. 
Các bác giúp em với.
1. Sao tủ lại không nhận được tín hiệu từ mach3
2. Sao cấp điện cho tủ nhưng trục x, y không giữ cốt motor step

Sắp hoàn thành máy nhưng tự nhiên lại gặp sự cố éo le như vậy. Mong các bác hỗ trợ em, em là dân không chuyên ạ.

----------


## ahdvip

Bạn dùng LPT hay USB?
- Trục XY không chạy hay cả 3 trục không chạy?
- Bạn lấy đồng hồ đo kiểm tra các chân output trên BOB xem coi có còn hoạt động hay không.
- Còn trường hợp cấp điện nhưng không giữ cốt thì có các nguyên nhân sau: driver hỏng, đứt dây ... (kiểm tra đèn trên driver đã sáng hết chưa, có đèn đỏ gì không)

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## khangscc

Chia sẽ thêm một điểm nữa mà em từng bị là nguồn 5v nếu bác xài nguồn adapter hoặc tổ ong thì đo thử xem nó có vọt lên hơn 5v ko nhé. Em trước xài adapter 5v bị hư chạy vọt lên 7-9v dạng chập chờn biến thiên gây khùng hết mấy ci driver. Bị khựt khựt. Xài nguồn điều khiển tốt nhất là qua ic ổn áp 7805 kèm 1 tụ

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## yamahaymh

> Bạn dùng LPT hay USB?
> - Trục XY không chạy hay cả 3 trục không chạy?
> - Bạn lấy đồng hồ đo kiểm tra các chân output trên BOB xem coi có còn hoạt động hay không.
> - Còn trường hợp cấp điện nhưng không giữ cốt thì có các nguyên nhân sau: driver hỏng, đứt dây ... (kiểm tra đèn trên driver đã sáng hết chưa, có đèn đỏ gì không)


- Em dùng LPT. 
- Cả 3 trục đều không nhận được tín hiệu từ mach3 bác à. Nhưng trục z thì giữ cốt motor, x,y thì dùng tay xoay được nhưng khực khực khác với chưa cấp điện, đèn driver thì sáng bình thường. 
Lạ ở chỗ hôm bữa ngon lành hôm nay tự nhiên nó bị vậy. Không khác gì với hôm e test. Chỉ khác là có thêm cái chân của tủ điện gắn thêm vào.  Có khi nào sau khi chú cơ khí gắn cái chân của tủ điện vào nên gây nhiễu gì không bác ạ. Em không có nối đất

----------


## yamahaymh

> Chia sẽ thêm một điểm nữa mà em từng bị là nguồn 5v nếu bác xài nguồn adapter hoặc tổ ong thì đo thử xem nó có vọt lên hơn 5v ko nhé. Em trước xài adapter 5v bị hư chạy vọt lên 7-9v dạng chập chờn biến thiên gây khùng hết mấy ci driver. Bị khựt khựt. Xài nguồn điều khiển tốt nhất là qua ic ổn áp 7805 kèm 1 tụ


Em dùng nguồn 5v của máy tính bác ạ. Để em thử dùng nguồn 5v khác. Nhưng lạ ở chỗ là tủ điện không khác gì chỉ khác là gắn thêm cái chân tủ vào. Tủ em không nối đất. Không biết có phải do nhiễu gì không nữa. Sao nó lại khó hiểu như vậy. Hixhixx

----------


## CKD

Driver không giữ motor thì việc đầu tiên nên check là kiểm tra lại các driver, motor. Kiểm tra luôn nguồn nuôi của các thiết bị trên.
Dù gì thì dù.. trước khi bất thường đều có tác động trực tiếp hoặc gián tiếp. Nên việc kiểm tra tổng quá là cần thiết.

Rỏ là motor khong được cấp điện (vẫn quay tay được) thì phần nhiều driver hoặc nguồn có vấn đề.

Tuỳ theo cách đấu tủ thế nào.. mà hàn hồ quang có thể gây chết thiết bị.

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## vietnamcnc

Do biến thiên dòng điện đột ngột và lớn phát sinh khi hàn nên có khả năng gây ra 3 cái hư hỏng sau:

1/ Hư motor : dễ gặp là stator mất từ.

2/ Hư Driver: fet đánh thủng nên đứt hoặc nối tắt, hoặc hư mấy con IC

3/ Hư IC đệm trên BOB

Kiếm 1 cái motor tốt và 1 cái driver tốt để kiểm tra loại trừ.

Nếu dùng VOM cũng có thể kiểm tra BOB có hư hay không.

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## yamahaymh

> Driver không giữ motor thì việc đầu tiên nên check là kiểm tra lại các driver, motor. Kiểm tra luôn nguồn nuôi của các thiết bị trên.
> Dù gì thì dù.. trước khi bất thường đều có tác động trực tiếp hoặc gián tiếp. Nên việc kiểm tra tổng quá là cần thiết.
> 
> Rỏ là motor khong được cấp điện (vẫn quay tay được) thì phần nhiều driver hoặc nguồn có vấn đề.
> 
> Tuỳ theo cách đấu tủ thế nào.. mà hàn hồ quang có thể gây chết thiết bị.


Ok bác. Để em nghiên cứu theo như những gì các bác hướng dẫn để đưa ra các phuơng án giải quyết vấn đề. Cảm ơn các bác nhiều

----------


## yamahaymh

> Do biến thiên dòng điện đột ngột và lớn phát sinh khi hàn nên có khả năng gây ra 3 cái hư hỏng sau:
> 
> 1/ Hư motor : dễ gặp là stator mất từ.
> 
> 2/ Hư Driver: fet đánh thủng nên đứt hoặc nối tắt, hoặc hư mấy con IC
> 
> 3/ Hư IC đệm trên BOB
> 
> Kiếm 1 cái motor tốt và 1 cái driver tốt để kiểm tra loại trừ.
> ...


Bác có thể hướng dẫn giúp em cách dùng Vom kế để kiểm tra BoB không ạ

----------


## CKD

Do chưa nắm được chủ thớt đấu nối thiết bị thế nào. Nên góp ý chung chung.
1. Về driver.
Phần lớn driver sẽ khoá motor sau khi được cấp điện & khỏi động thành công. Nếu không khoá được motor thì khác năng driver bị lỗi rất lớn.
2. Về BOB
Phần lớn BOB có ngỏ ra chủ động, tức có điện áp tại các ngỏ ra. Vậy nên nếu dùng VOM để kiểm tra trạng thái của các ngỏ ra cũng đơn giản. VOM chỉ cần để thang do volt (thường là 10V DC). Que đen vào GND, que đỏ vào output cần đo. Nếu là Mach3 thì vào mục pin port để đổi trạng thái, từ active high sang low và ngược lại. Nếu output từ không có áp sang có áp là còn ok (nhớ apply, ok, và mức áp dao động từ <0.5 sang >4V)

----------


## CKD

Để biết cách dùng VOM.. bạn xem thêm chủ đề này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...n-van-nang-VOM

----------


## yamahaymh

Báo cáo mấy bác là sau khi e tháo tủ điện ra khỏi cái chân sắt ấy mang về phòng để làm theo hướng dẫn của mấy bác thì vừa về phòng em cho test lại con step còn dư thì dường như nó không còn bệnh tật j cả. Nhận tín hiệu mach3 để điều khiển biến tần và step. Đúng là bó tay bác sỉ. Các bác cho em lời khuyên liệu em có nên bán sắt vụn cái chân tủ điện ấy không ạ ?

----------


## CKD

Vậy phải xem cái chân thế nào.. khi lắp vào chập chạm cái gì. Chứ bản thân cái chân nó đâu có tội.
Nếu không tìm ra nguyên nhân, vứt cái chân này, làm cái chân khác rồi lại bệnh cũ tái phát thôi.

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## cnclaivung

chuyện lạ Việt Nam chăng ? chân tủ liên quan gì tới mạch hay thiết bị điện, có chăng là liên quan cái võ tủ cho cao lên, vô lý ở điểm này , gắn chân , hàn chân thì mất tín hiệu, tháo chân thì bình thường, chắc chắn bác chủ sẽ phát hiện dây nhợ kgông bị đứt hay lõng mà em nghi thiếu nối đất,

----------


## sieunhim

nếu mach3 mà cấp nguồn 5v từ PC bác chú ý cái khoản này nhiều khi cái dây usb nó ko ăn nên thấy mach3 chạy mà máy ko nhúc nhích gì. ở xưởng chạy đã bị tình trạng này mấy lần, nên phải dặn bọn nó để ý, nếu máy ko chạy thì coi cái BOB chỗ cổng usb có sáng đèn ko (em xài bob 3relay nên chỗ cổng usb có cái led báo), ko sáng thì rút ra cắm lại cái sợi dây usb (nhất là đầu cắm vào PC)

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## yamahaymh

Tuần rồi có đi công tác xuống anh. Mà trời mưa với đi với ông anh nên không ghé a chơi dc. Biết xưởng gỗ của anh rồi

----------


## yamahaymh

Sẵn đây. Các bác cho em. Driver em min 1amp. Con step 1amp. Có cách nào để set dòng driver nhỏ hơn 1amp để step nó bớt nóng không các bác

----------


## khangscc

> Sẵn đây. Các bác cho em. Driver em min 1amp. Con step 1amp. Có cách nào để set dòng driver nhỏ hơn 1amp để step nó bớt nóng không các bác


Đù, vụ này căng à, giảm áp driver đi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  không thì thay step  :Big Grin:

----------

yamahaymh

----------


## CKD

Giải pháp thì có, nhưng không dành cho những bạn không rành về điện. Cơ bản gọi là hack hay can thiệp vào driver. Nhưng không phải driver nào cũng làm được.
Giảm áp cấp cho driver không phải là cách. Chẵng những vậy còn làm giảm hiệu năng hoạt động của driver  :Smile:

----------

saudau, yamahaymh

----------

